# Laser Cut Parts



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a need to layout some parts for laser cutting. Does anyone have a recommendation on the best software to use for drawing the parts and creating the appropriate output file for a laser cutter??


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It partly depends on the cutter. If you're going to have it cut by someone, ask what they want for an input file. Some will even take a PDF. Any good vector drawing program should be able to output multiple formats. More recent versions should definitely support something the people doing your cutting for you will take.

I have a cheap Chinese-made cutter that takes CorelDraw files. I've used Draw since the late 90's, so that's no problem for me. My nephew wanted me to cut something and I just found a file format he could export and I coud import and it turned out fine.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe not the most efficient way, but I can tell you how I do it using all free download software:

I first design the part in DesignSpark Mechanical 2.0. This is a free 3-D CAD program that will output in 3D (PDF), 2D (STL), and 2DAutoCAD (DXF).

I then export the 2D STL file into Inkscape 0.91 to produce a SVG file that can be read by CorelDraw, which powers the laser.

While the laser can use graphic formats (e.g., jpeg) for raster printing, cutting requires a scaleable vector graphics (SVG) file.

I make these stands on the laser:










And these slant plate assemblies using the referenced programs:


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure all Lasers ultimately use G-code to command the drive system to position the X, Y and Z axis. 

Accordingly machine specific software and or interfaces converts: 
DXF compatible with AutoCAD version 2011 or earlier.
DWG compatible with AutoCAD version 2011 or earlier. 
CDR (CorelDRAW) 
(Adobe Illustrator)
EPS (Adobe Illustrator)
SVG.
PDF. 
into G-code.......

Michael


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you doing your own cutting?
If so, the files you need probably depend on the machine.
I use two companies to do my laser cutting, one insists on my .dxf files, whilst the other doesn't like them and insists on .dwg files.
So, if you are having someone do you cutting, I would ask them what they would like, and THEN look at available drafting software that can provide them with the type of file they request.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael Glavin said:


> I'm pretty sure all Lasers ultimately use G-code to command the drive system to position the X, Y and Z axis.
> 
> Michael



Nope. And there is no Z-axis.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd
Michael is correct, most all lasers are fed by a program the laser company uses, I have Epilog lasers, I draw everything in CAD, export in DXF into a file. I use Engravelab to run my laser, it could run off or by the CAD program. I import the DXF file into the Engravelab program. The envravelab program treats the lasers as if it is a printer, So in my application I run through DXF format. 
First you need to find who you are going to hire to run your part and ask them what they prefer.
Corel Draw can import DXF, several lasers drive programs recognize a Corel drawn format.
My question is have you drawn things for a laser before.
I will be bold enough to ask what are you wanting cut, and what material are you wanting it cut from.
Dennis


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Todd

So what does a typical laser for example use to run tool paths for its CNC motor controller?

My Epilog Laser is fitted with a Z axis, yes I know its not common. Helps with laser milling...

Michael


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The 50-watt Epilog that I use runs in CorelDraw format. If you didn't start in CorelDraw, you import an SVG into CorelDraw, select the lines you want to cut, and lable them as "Hair Line" from the print menu. All other lines print as a raster and don't cut.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The CDR file is converted to G-code...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The "Hair Line" commands would be converted to G-code internally, but not the other lines associated with the "raster" printing used for etching, which can do Jpegs and the like. G-code doesn't do raster.

I have seen a Z-axis in Epilog lasers, but it was not accessable in the software as in a CAD program for milling. It was accessable in the print menu and is used to set the Z-axis to focus on the piece of work. This way you can load several pieces of varying heights and it will raise/drop the table to maintain focus for that piece. And each piece is addressed separately in the print menu.

Ultimately, when I program my CNC mill/lathe, I have to do it directly in G-code and had to learn some G-code to get it done. Sure there are programs that convert CAD files and the like to G-code, but ultimately I have to load this G-code into the machine. One needs no knowlege of G-code to run a laser etcher/cutter.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd
You are so correct I have been running Lasers, Plasma's and cnc routers for years, and know nothing about G code
I know they operate on G code, but our machines converts it all automatically. We don't even have to run it through a G code conversion, it does it automatically.
I love modern technology
Dennis


----------

